# Mizuno MS-9's



## Ike (May 9, 2006)

Greeting all! I'm new here and was hoping you could all help me. I have a set of Mizuno MS-9's but can't find any info out there on them. The closest I've come is the MP-9's. They look the same but the the letters are different. Anyone have any idea's? 

Thanks agian!


----------

